# Who here feeds DE? Diatomaceous earth



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I have been talking to someone that believes in holistic cures, etc... and he puts his family and his chihuahuas Diatomaceous earth in their food. Now I am curious as to how many here do this and how is it working?

He is also believes in organic food and feeds his Chi's Organix and Newmans own organic dog food and Newman's only gets 3.5 stars on the dogfoodadvisor site and Organix rates better on that one but it says on dogfoodanalysis site that it is not recommended?


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Hmmm... I would think that feeding a home cooked diet with organic ingredients would be better than the newman's own?


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I read so very, very much on dog food that it truly all runs together, but I do remember reading either in one of my magazines or a website not too long ago that Newman's Own organic dog food sounded good in theory because of the organic in it's title, but in reality if you read all of the ingredient deck and something else about it that I can't remember it's not as good as it leads one to believe. As far as diatomaceous earth, I like it and use it in the dog's beds and home carpeting, and I have also heard of people ingesting it and feeding it to their pets, but I'm not that brave. I bought mine from a health food store, and it is food grade, but I'm just not ready for that yet personally. But if you decide to, Michelle, let me know what you think and how it works please.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I am hoping to talk to some more people about the DE before I make a decision, freaks me out a bit.

Yes, I have read so much on dog food that it does all seem to run together and I love Fromm and Orijen Regional Red which is the last two that I have had them on and tear stains are still awful, poo smells a bit better but they still do so frequently. On this group he talks about something called Silver Water that I am going to look into also


----------



## Lulajane (Jun 24, 2013)

I just started giving Pippa DE mixed in her food!


----------



## MaddiLovesDogs (Jan 16, 2014)

This is a pretty interesting subject. I'm curious to know what you'll do, Michelle! Please keep us updated.


----------



## Lulajane (Jun 24, 2013)

Yoshismom said:


> I am hoping to talk to some more people about the DE before I make a decision, freaks me out a bit.
> 
> Yes, I have read so much on dog food that it does all seem to run together and I love Fromm and Orijen Regional Red which is the last two that I have had them on and tear stains are still awful, poo smells a bit better but they still do so frequently. On this group he talks about something called Silver Water that I am going to look into also


Colloidal Silver is something to really look into. I used it years ago when I got extremely sun burned and it was the only thing that relieved it and healed it.

Treating Dogs and Other Pets With Colloidal Silver - YouTube

Colloidal Silver Cures Parvo Virus in 3 Dogs - YouTube


----------



## CuddlesMom (Feb 22, 2014)

Does anyone use this to kill/prevent fleas? How well does it work? Have your pets had fleas since using it?
Does it actually stop fleas if you feed it to them? I'm not sure how feeding it will help, but I've heard of people doing it. 

I was trying to use apple cider vinegar to prevent fleas for Cuddles, and I found a flea or two on her two days ago. I gave her some Frontline for now, but now they're just biting me. This is the first time since I was a kid that I actually got bitten by fleas. I just sprayed the ACV all over my bed a few days before seeing the fleas on her. I'm thinking about going to the store tomorrow and getting some DE for the pets and the house. The other dogs at least had flea medication on them already.


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

I gave DE for a while when I used to raw feed my dogs - I got a little paranoid (typical me lol) as it dehydrates parasites & I got worried that as chi's are tiny it 'might' dehydrate them 

Just my view!!!!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Lulajane said:


> I just started giving Pippa DE mixed in her food!


How is the DE working out?


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

fizzy n kirbys mum said:


> I gave DE for a while when I used to raw feed my dogs - I got a little paranoid (typical me lol) as it dehydrates parasites & I got worried that as chi's are tiny it 'might' dehydrate them
> 
> Just my view!!!!


I don't feed DE, but my husband is familiar with it because he used it while working on an organic farm and I asked him about it.  It does sort of dehydrate them, but it does not do that by sucking the water out of them. The DE cuts the bugs exoskeleton and then they are not able to keep their juices in so they die. It only works on bugs with exoskeletons that it can work under and pull apart, so it would really have no effect on a mammal as far as dehydration.

I don't really know a lot about its safety otherwise, I know people use it- but I live in a desert with no bugs right now so bug control is not something I put a lot of research into.


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Thanks for the information Annie


----------

